# Pid Limit



## klo (Mar 27, 2012)

I know this sounds like a stupid question but, does anyone know how to limit how many pids are ran in a user account? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2012)

See limits(1) and/or login.conf(5).


----------



## anomie (Mar 27, 2012)

No, it's a very good question. I have a Bastion host where shell users are limited via their login class (which is described in the second manpage SirDice posted).


----------

